# Welp, it finally happened.



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2013/11/25/family-guy-kills-off-major-character/3695681/

To be honest, I thought it would have been from suicide.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Why couldn't it have been Carter or Quagmire?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why couldn't it have been Carter or Quagmire?


Because evil never dies.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Because evil never dies.



Not symbolically it doesn't. *drags in the corpse of Muammar Gadhaffi*


----------



## Lobar (Nov 25, 2013)

Do you hear that?

It's the sound of a shark being jumped.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Not symbolically it doesn't. *drags in the corpse of Muammar Gadhaffi*


This is the Seth Macfarlene universe. Misery sells.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Do you hear that?
> 
> It's the sound of a shark being jumped.



They jumped the shark ages ago. The last good thing to come out of Family Guy was, ironically, the recent Meg episode about bullying, only because Meg killed somebody.



lupinealchemist said:


> This is the Seth Macfarlene universe. Misery sells.



Don't we have enough of that in real life?


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh great,  maybe people will stop letting that show exist if they keep killing off the more popular characters.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> Oh great,  maybe people will stop letting that show exist if they keep killing off the more popular characters.



My money's on Quagmire. *watching footage of how Quagmire was beaten up everyday as a kid* So. Very. Satisfying.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Don't we have enough of that in real life?


The show quickly became stagnant when they decided to go down that dark path.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

oh wow. that's a shock.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2013)

I was kinda hoping for a universe-destroying paradox since they killed the avatar character.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

Good fucking riddance. The little shit hasn't even been an actual character for a while now, just some soapbox for Seth.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh. Family Guy... who friggin' cares?


----------



## Antronach (Nov 25, 2013)

Well at least they did something to change things up. Too bad it's no longer as popular as it was before it's cancelation.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 25, 2013)

I always figured Stewy would kill his mother.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 25, 2013)

I couldn't care less about family guy or the plot twists within it. 
Bad show imo


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> I always figured Stewy would kill his mother.



I've always wanted to kill Stewie because he's an annoying little shit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2013)

So they kill off a character and replace him with an equally obnoxious character. Makes sense.
Whatever I don't really care, I stopped watching that trash long ago. The only reason I watched last night was because my friend in Hawaii texted me about the episode because we both hated Brian.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Family Guy has some funny moments, then it has those ridiculous segments where they hover on the same scene for 5 minutes, repeating the same action like it gets any funnier

It doesn't.

That said, I liked Brian, I'm sad he's gone. Funnier than most of the rest of the cast.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Family Guy has some funny moments, then it has those ridiculous segments where they hover on the same scene for 5 minutes, repeating the same action like it gets any funnier
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> That said, I liked Brian, I'm sad he's gone. Funnier than most of the rest of the cast.



Clearly you haven't seen the more recent seasons.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Clearly you haven't seen the more recent seasons.



I only caught a handful over the last 2 or 3 seasons

Does it really get that bad? |:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 25, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I only caught a handful over the last 2 or 3 seasons
> 
> Does it really get that bad? |:



It seems to have become... not so much about being funny anymore, and more about insulting whoever/whatever they feel pissed off at today. Sometimes it can be funny, but most of the time it's rather tasteless "/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I only caught a handful over the last 2 or 3 seasons
> 
> Does it really get that bad? |:


Yup.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 25, 2013)

Whatever I don't watch tv anyways. A new ReBoot season might make me watch it but we all know that isn't happening anytime soon


----------



## Lobar (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> They jumped the shark ages ago. The last good thing to come out of Family Guy was, ironically, the recent Meg episode about bullying, only because Meg killed somebody.



Really, FG was running out of funny all the way back in season 2.  The only Seth MacFarlane show worth a damn is American Dad.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2013)

I liked Brian in the classic seasons. Hell, I liked everyone back then before everyone descended into Hell. 
Honestly, this death should be considered a mercy killing after what the show turned him into.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 25, 2013)

If only the producers of the Simpsons could take a page out of Set's book. Good Lord, that show is awful now. 

But to contribute to the topic at hand, I liked Brian. But I stopped watching after season 2


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Really, FG was running out of funny all the way back in season 2.  The only Seth MacFarlane show worth a damn is American Dad.



Its that Roger, he alone gets into more shit than all of family guy combined.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Its that Roger, he alone gets into more shit than all of family guy combined.



I hate Roger 10 times as much as I hate Stewie. Ironically I only hate Klaus half as much as I hate Roger.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I hate Roger 10 times as much as I hate Stewie. Ironically I only hate Klaus half as much as I hate Roger.


Roger isn't hard to despise. He makes the Antichrist look like the true Christ.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Roger isn't hard to despise. He makes the Antichrist look like the true Christ.



Thats what I like about him.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 26, 2013)

I haven't seen the show in ages, but Brian and Stewey were THE only tolerable characters, last I saw it.

So, they removed half of any reason I might ever watch the show?
Good for them, I guess.


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 26, 2013)

The newer seasons have had a few decent moments, but I'd have to agree that it's turned to shit, and did a while ago.

That said, I am kind of shocked that they killed Brian off. Doesn't make the show any better though.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Roger isn't hard to despise. He makes the Antichrist look like the true Christ.



Makes it all the more easy to laugh at whatever horrible thing happens to him.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 26, 2013)

I do hope that this marks the beginning of the end for Family Guy.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 26, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The only Seth MacFarlane show worth a damn is American Dad.



That's gone downhill as well, in my opinion.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Family Guy existed again. But only for a mere 15 minutes. 

McFarlane is really grasping at straws to make his show matter. Honestly though, Brian's death made me.... happy! My bets are on Stewie turning into Seth's political mouth piece.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 26, 2013)

Haven't actually watched Family Guy in a long ass time, but Brian was my favorite character. :[

Oh well.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Haven't actually watched Family Guy in a long ass time, but Brian was my favorite character. :[
> 
> Oh well.




That opinion would change if you watched later seasons. People were celebrating his death over on my side.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm guessing Seth has been pushing his opinions a little too harshly?


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 27, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Oh. Family Guy... who friggin' cares?



It's a cold day in hell, I actually agree with you on something :|


----------



## Mittens (Nov 27, 2013)

The whole episode was pretty underwhelming for killing off a main character, but hey it's family guy
I'm interested to know where they'll go with this Vinny character though


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 27, 2013)

Mittens said:


> The whole episode was pretty underwhelming for killing off a main character, but hey it's family guy
> I'm interested to know where they'll go with this Vinny character though


There's two more Brian themed episodes. 
It's probably gonna be that the hit and run was actually premeditated assisted suicide, or that he faked his death and got as far away from that god-forsaken family as physically possible. That's what I would do.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

I heard about this. Wish I hadn't missed the episode. Part of me wants to think that he'll return soon enough.
Part of me wonders who thought this was a good idea if its permanent or a lengthy leave.

I liked Brian. He was actually kind of smart, and it sucks having one of the only smart characters die.

I am curious to see what happens with the new dog though. Wonder what it'll be like to have someone call Stewie out on the stuff he says and does.
Looks like its time to get back to watching Family Guy.
I'm a very casual watcher of the show.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I heard about this. Wish I hadn't missed the episode. Part of me wants to think that he'll return soon enough.
> Part of me wonders who thought this was a good idea if its permanent or a lengthy leave.


How would he return if he's dead as a doornail?

Also, given that Seth McFarlane is still the head of the show...more than likely it's his idea.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I liked Brian. He was actually kind of smart, and it sucks having one of the only smart characters die.



AHAHA

EWHEHEW

HO

HA


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> How would he return if he's dead as a doornail?
> 
> Also, given that Seth McFarlane is still the head of the show...more than likely it's his idea.


They might think of some way to bring him back. Family Guy often gets rather unrealistic, so it could happen.
There's also this: http://www.examiner.com/article/according-to-future-episode-titles-brian-will-return-to-family-guy

I guess it makes sense that it would be his doing. Really do hope he corrects it.



Heliophobic said:


> AHAHA
> 
> EWHEHEW
> 
> ...


Well compared to Peter and Chris.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

Why do so many people care about this?

I don't see this much conversation when a character dies in GoT and that show is better than Family Guy by a mile.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why do so many people care about this?
> 
> I don't see this much conversation when a character dies in GoT and that show is better than Family Guy by a mile.


But Family Guy is older than the Game of Thrones tv show and is an episodic animated TV sitcom. Its really odd if a character dies.
I mean this was really unexpected.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 15, 2013)

Aaaannnnnnnnddd, He's back.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 16, 2013)

Yup, Brian is indeed back. Future past stewie time machine shit just as I and many other people thought. I was starting to like Vinny, oh well.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 16, 2013)

Good. Brian is the only good part about that show.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 16, 2013)

This is some comic book shit.

"People are starting to not pay attention to us anymore, how can we get them back? Hmm... I know!"
"HEY EVERYONE, LOOK! WE KILLED OFF A MAJOR CHARACTER!"
*next issue*
"JUST KIDDING, HE'S BACK! IDIOTS!"


----------



## Antronach (Dec 16, 2013)

It's like deus ex machina, only for ratings.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 16, 2013)

Antronach said:


> It's like deus ex machina, only for ratings.



Not even the gods can fix FG's ratings.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't see why they couldn't have vinny and brian back, vinny was a nice dog too.


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

Without him, the show would descend into nothing but Pop Culture references and repetitive jokes.

Nothing is missed.


----------

